# Is there any lodge in tunisia



## Yuri Akiva (Jun 16, 2021)

I would like to know if there is any Tunisian Feeemason lodge? I am fully aware that freemasonry is banned in Tunisia and sadly linked with spying or satanism. I only need to find my way to know who I am and how to be a healer for this world. I am ready for this journey. Thank you.


----------



## Winter (Jun 16, 2021)

Yuri Akiva said:


> I would like to know if there is any Tunisian Feeemason lodge? I am fully aware that freemasonry is banned in Tunisia and sadly linked with spying or satanism. I only need to find my way to know who I am and how to be a healer for this world. I am ready for this journey. Thank you.



If you know that Freemasonry is illegal in Tunisia then you have to know that we would not give out any contact information for Freemasons there if we knew any.  Which I don't. 

http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2011/03/masons-in-tunisia.html?m=1

I would suggest moving to a country which does allow it of you are set on becoming a Freemason. But if your goal is to become a healer, either physical or spiritual, there are many paths that may still be open to you in your country.  Good luck.  

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuri Akiva (Jun 16, 2021)

Thank you for your time .
You are adressing my request as if i want to intrude or uncover the personal information of freemasons in Tunisia. Your answer is quiete rigid. As far as i know, freemasons are known for their noble mission, charity, friendship etc. I didnt expect such an answer.
Second of all, i am not waiting for your advice to look for something else if i want to be a healer in my country. What made you have some assumption that my country may offer me the chance to be a healer? Do you have the slicest idea of what im going through in my country? Not trying to be dramatic or too personal, but that is not how you answer someone's question. I will find my way, and i will always remember how you made me feel. Peace


----------



## Scoops (Jun 16, 2021)

That took an unexpected turn... 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winter (Jun 16, 2021)

Scoops said:


> That took an unexpected turn...
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


I'm sure it was just a language barrier and misreading my reply. We get so many posters asking for contact info in countries where Freemasonry is banned the responses get almost rote. Not going to loose sleep over it.  

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoops (Jun 16, 2021)

Winter said:


> I'm sure it was just a language barrier and misreading my reply. We get so many posters asking for contact info in countries where Freemasonry is banned the responses get almost rote. Not going to loose sleep over it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Yes, I suspect you're correct. It just surprised me that someone could read your straightforward response and come to the conclusion that you were attacking their motives and desires even with a language barrier. But, well, the Internet... 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

